# LOW dose DNP cycle



## nWo

Hope you lads can pitch in with some advice. I ran DNP before and I pretty much swore I'd never use it again - just can't seem to tolerate the stuff. 150mg on day one, felt pretty rubbish but not bad. Upped the dose to 300mg anyway the next day and I just felt so fu**ing ill. Lost 5lbs in those couple of days though 

I was thinking, on my next cutting cycle, I might try 150mg EOD. I guess with this, if the half life is about 26 hours and I'm taking one tab every 48 hours, I could run the cycle much longer as it wouldn't accumulate to any more than about 250mg and I'd be running it with T3, so potentially I could run it for several weeks and the boost in TDEE could be had for a good length of time.

Does this sound like it's worth doing? Thanks boyo's.


----------



## Savage Lifter

I'm not sure how effective that would be, sounds pretty s**t tbh but only one way to find out


----------



## RedStar

Savage Lifter said:


> I'm not sure how effective that would be, sounds pretty s**t tbh but only one way to find out


 X2 it really isn't that bad.


----------



## Savage Lifter

RedStar said:


> X2 it really isn't that bad.


 Some people react differently but if I can easily handle 500mg per day, I think anyone can handle half that hahaha, family even put the heating on yesterday and I managed it.


----------



## RedStar

Savage Lifter said:


> Some people react differently but if I can easily handle 500mg per day, I think anyone can handle half that hahaha, family even put the heating on yesterday and I managed it.


 I can handle 500 a day. It's all in people's heads. Depends how much you want something.


----------



## nWo

RedStar said:


> I can handle 500 a day. It's all in people's heads. Depends how much you want something.


 Absolute rubbish, mate. With any substance you put into your body, there's little accounting for individual tolerance due to your physiological make-up. I've seen/heard some people say they can handle doses of over a gram without it giving them much of a difficult time, but to say that most people could also handle this and if they can't they just don't want the results enough and the side effects are all in their heads, would be idiotic, quite frankly.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Absolute rubbish, mate. With any substance you put into your body, there's little accounting for individual tolerance due to your physiological make-up. I've seen/heard some people say they can handle doses of over a gram without it giving them much of a difficult time, but to say that most people could also handle this and if they can't they just don't want the results enough and the side effects are all in their heads, would be idiotic, quite frankly.


 Yeah i'm on 1cap and i'm absolutely destroyed off it. My breathing is horrendous, cardio is non existent and i'm very warm at times lol


----------



## nWo

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Yeah i'm on 1cap and i'm absolutely destroyed off it. My breathing is horrendous, cardio is non existent and i'm very warm at times lol


 Yeah two caps makes me feel like I've got a flu with a fever. I wouldn't even think about going to the gym at such times. "All in my head" and "I don't want it enough" though, apparently :lol:


----------



## Savage Lifter

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Yeah two caps makes me feel like I've got a flu with a fever. I wouldn't even think about going to the gym at such times. "All in my head" and "I don't want it enough" though, apparently :lol:


 Stop using dnp then... if you can't handle it then don't use it


----------



## RedStar

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Absolute rubbish, mate. With any substance you put into your body, there's little accounting for individual tolerance due to your physiological make-up. I've seen/heard some people say they can handle doses of over a gram without it giving them much of a difficult time, but to say that most people could also handle this and if they can't they just don't want the results enough and the side effects are all in their heads, would be idiotic, quite frankly.


 I will address this.

Do I feel comfortable on 500mg a day, no I do not! I feel lethargic, heavy breathing etc. Does it make me feel like I don't want to train!?! Yes it does. But do I train!? Yes.

My reference was more aimed at the scare stories written by people saying it is impossible to train, do cardio on Dnp.

I did 110mins cardio a day, trained for 60-75mins daily. That's on 500mg of the latest TM Dnp.

I felt drained, but I did it, as I wanted to lose weight, or body fat as quickly as possible. I've never been one for slow dieting, I'd rather achieve in 2-4 weeks with fat burners, what might take a person with opposite approach 8-10 weeks.

I never specifically referred to you not wanting it enough. My point was if you want to lose weight quickly like I did, you'll tolerate the sides.

I take your point that our bodies all respond differently. But I wouldn't say for a moment I was at any stage comfortable whilst on Dnp. It just is nowhere near as bad as some people make out online. Yes I do think some people are weaker minded than myself, but equally I know there are people out there that are stronger minded than myself. Hence why I said it depends how much you want something as to how much you'll be prepared to put your body through it to get there.


----------



## nWo

RedStar said:


> I will address this.
> 
> Do I feel comfortable on 500mg a day, no I do not! I feel lethargic, heavy breathing etc. Does it make me feel like I don't want to train!?! Yes it does. But do I train!? Yes.
> 
> My reference was more aimed at the scare stories written by people saying it is impossible to train, do cardio on Dnp.
> 
> I did 110mins cardio a day, trained for 60-75mins daily. That's on 500mg of the latest TM Dnp.
> 
> I felt drained, but I did it, as I wanted to lose weight, or body fat as quickly as possible. I've never been one for slow dieting, I'd rather achieve in 2-4 weeks with fat burners, what might take a person with opposite approach 8-10 weeks.
> 
> I never specifically referred to you not wanting it enough. My point was if you want to lose weight quickly like I did, you'll tolerate the sides.
> 
> I take your point that our bodies all respond differently. But I wouldn't say for a moment I was at any stage comfortable whilst on Dnp. It just is nowhere near as bad as some people make out online. Yes I do think some people are weaker minded than myself, but equally I know there are people out there that are stronger minded than myself. Hence why I said it depends how much you want something as to how much you'll be prepared to put your body through it to get there.


 Makes much more sense, not to be funny but your original post painted an entire different message. I'm absolutely no stranger to taking something that's making me feel like s**t and still cracking on and getting results, but a couple of DNP tabs literally made me feel like I had the flu with a fever, there was absolutely no way I'd have had a productive session like that. I also like to smash it when I'm cutting and aim for 3lbs of weight loss per week whilst retaining muscle, I can do that on T3 and gear alone no DNP required - but the point of this thread was to see if people thought it might be worth it to throw the low dose of DNP of top, make it manageable and not counter-productive and just use it as a boost to what I'd already be doing.


----------



## nWo

Savage Lifter said:


> Stop using dnp then... if you can't handle it then don't use it


 As I just said to the other guy, the whole point in asking people's thoughts on the low dose is to throw it on top of what I'd normally do (an approach which I always have success with) for a little boost. I don't need to rely on DNP, hence the idea for just taking a low and manageable dose for a little extra results. You don't have to refrain from using something just because you're sensitive to it, you just use a lower dose.


----------



## Savage Lifter

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> As I just said to the other guy, the whole point in asking people's thoughts on the low dose is to throw it on top of what I'd normally do (an approach which I always have success with) for a little boost. I don't need to rely on DNP, hence the idea for just taking a low and manageable dose for a little extra results. You don't have to refrain from using something just because you're sensitive to it, you just use a lower dose.


 Try it and find out... I doubt anyone can tell you if it's worth doing or not. I don't see why it wouldn't work, it just obviously won't work as well as a higher dose (same goes for most things)


----------



## nWo

Savage Lifter said:


> Try it and find out... I doubt anyone can tell you if it's worth doing or not. I don't see why it wouldn't work, it just obviously won't work as well as a higher dose (same goes for most things)


 I'll probably just try it out anyway yeah. My reasoning as well was, supposedly on average 100mg provides an 11% BMR boost, maybe more for me since I seem to be sensitive to it. The half life is 1 1/2 to 2 days. So 150mg every couple days should theoretically give me a BMR boost of somewhere between probably 300-500kcal a day. Seems worth taking to me, if the maths/theory coincides with reality.


----------



## S123

250mg is barely anything for a male, hell even women handle 250mg of dnp, when i took 250mg i was absolutely fine, are your caps dosed properly? but ye if you cant handle dnp even at 250mg best to just stick to the good old diet eh


----------



## Quackerz

T3 and ephedrine for me, does the trick, just a bit slower. I also find modafinil to make a good appetite suppressant. Nothing to do with the OP really, just a good alternative if DNP ain't your thing.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

Update: I'm almost 2weeks into 250mg ED taylormade. First week I was really out of breathe but it seems to have adjusted somewhat now. I do get gassed alot easier when doing pretty much anything to do with moving lol, but i'm fine with it.


----------



## nWo

S123 said:


> 250mg is barely anything for a male, hell even women handle 250mg of dnp, when i took 250mg i was absolutely fine, are your caps dosed properly? but ye if you cant handle dnp even at 250mg best to just stick to the good old diet eh


 There's nothing to suggest a difference between male and female tolerance from what I've seen, in fact it's often said that the heavier you are, it becomes harder to tolerate. So it's person-dependent rather than gender-dependent. Anyhoo, as I said, according to the numbers a 150mg dose EOD should give me a good BMR boost still, so I'm gonna give it a try on top of what I'd usually do and see if I'm at all impressed.


----------



## Xage

You looked in to blitz cycles mate?

I've had my best results with that.. for the least sites. I can handle a few days of feeling like s**t, at 250 ED i don't feel bad, but the sweating is just annoying, as it effects me at work.. Sitting in meetings, being in an office all day sweating like a pig, people are definitely noticing :-D

I wouldn't advise my cycle to you, as i don't know your tolerance etc, but i'm doing like this:

Day 1: 1g
Day 2: 750
Day 3: 750
Day 4: either stop or 250

I still burn decent ammount of fats as it takes a while for the drug to leave the system, but i feel, in regards to sites, .. a lot better!  + You can do this over the weekend which i prefer.


----------



## nWo

Xage said:


> You looked in to blitz cycles mate?
> 
> I've had my best results with that.. for the least sites. I can handle a few days of feeling like s**t, at 250 ED i don't feel bad, but the sweating is just annoying, as it effects me at work.. Sitting in meetings, being in an office all day sweating like a pig, people are definitely noticing :-D
> 
> I wouldn't advise my cycle to you, as i don't know your tolerance etc, but i'm doing like this:
> 
> Day 1: 1g
> Day 2: 750
> Day 3: 750
> Day 4: either stop or 250
> 
> I still burn decent ammount of fats as it takes a while for the drug to leave the system, but i feel, in regards to sites, .. a lot better!  + You can do this over the weekend which i prefer.


 Yeah, nah, not for me :lol: As I said, even 2 tabs makes me feel so ill so I refuse to take more than one tab anymore, plus taking them no more often than every other day so it can't accumulate.


----------



## Xage

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Yeah, nah, not for me :lol: As I said, even 2 tabs makes me feel so ill so I refuse to take more than one tab anymore, plus taking them no more often than every other day so it can't accumulate.


 Pussy .... -.- My girlfriends takes more than you haha

I understand mate and good that you know your limits !


----------



## BoomTime

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Hope you lads can pitch in with some advice. I ran DNP before and I pretty much swore I'd never use it again - just can't seem to tolerate the stuff. 150mg on day one, felt pretty rubbish but not bad. Upped the dose to 300mg anyway the next day and I just felt so fu**ing ill. Lost 5lbs in those couple of days though
> 
> I was thinking, on my next cutting cycle, I might try 150mg EOD. I guess with this, if the half life is about 26 hours and I'm taking one tab every 48 hours, I could run the cycle much longer as it wouldn't accumulate to any more than about 250mg and I'd be running it with T3, so potentially I could run it for several weeks and the boost in TDEE could be had for a good length of time.
> 
> Does this sound like it's worth doing? Thanks boyo's.


 Just run it at 250mg for 2 weeks, add t3 in at 50mcg per day after 7 days, then at the end of the 2 weeks access how you feel and look and if you want to extend then bump it for 500mg for a few days.

Like anything your body adapts to DNP.


----------



## sw2012

Some people using a gram dammmmmn. When I was using banned labs I built up to 750 on my second run of it and that made me feel like death after few days lol. Short breath and too hot even on low carbs. 600 is my max


----------



## Todai

BoomTime said:


> Just run it at 250mg for 2 weeks, add t3 in at 50mcg per day after 7 days, then at the end of the 2 weeks access how you feel and look and if you want to extend then bump it for 500mg for a few days.
> 
> Like anything your body adapts to DNP.


 I'm doing a month on 250....well I'm going to try  and 25mcg of T3 just to keep those levels up. :thumb


----------



## BoomTime

todai said:


> I'm doing a month on 250....well I'm going to try  and 25mcg of T3 just to keep those levels up. :thumb


 You will be fine, just do not drop carbs to low, keep the cardio in and you will loose weight like nothing else.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

id just stick to 150 per day

i'll start 125 per day myself very soon now its cooled down


----------



## Tom-Nbk

Oops wrong dnp thread LOL


----------



## JohhnyC

Tom-Nbk said:


> Oops wrong dnp thread LOL


 Glad you posted as it bumped up the thread ....



Xage said:


> You looked in to blitz cycles mate?
> 
> I've had my best results with that.. for the least sites. I can handle a few days of feeling like s**t, at 250 ED i don't feel bad, but the sweating is just annoying, as it effects me at work.. Sitting in meetings, being in an office all day sweating like a pig, people are definitely noticing :-D
> 
> I wouldn't advise my cycle to you, as i don't know your tolerance etc, but i'm doing like this:
> 
> Day 1: 1g
> Day 2: 750
> Day 3: 750
> Day 4: either stop or 250
> 
> I still burn decent ammount of fats as it takes a while for the drug to leave the system, but i feel, in regards to sites, .. a lot better!  + You can do this over the weekend which i prefer.


 This is exactly why DNP gets a bad rap and is so dangerous and needs to be discussed ....

^^^^ the above is that stupid its retarded!


----------



## jakes

Hi,

150 EOD should peak in blood around 165 day 7.

Strange you suffered sides so early, let us know how you get on.


----------



## JohhnyC

jakes said:


> Hi,
> 
> 150 EOD should peak in blood around 165 day 7.
> 
> Strange you suffered sides so early, let us know how you get on.


 324 mate rising to a peak of 337 at day 12 or so.

You can easily work it out on a spreadsheet if your bothered


----------



## jakes

JohhnyC said:


> 324 mate rising to a peak of 337 at day 12 or so.
> 
> You can easily work it out on a spreadsheet if your bothered


 ~330 if it's every day, he said every other day mate.


----------



## JohhnyC

jakes said:


> ~330 if it's every day, he said every other day mate.


 Yes sorry, my mistake mate, didn't read it carefully :thumbup1:


----------



## jakes

JohhnyC said:


> Yes sorry, my mistake mate, didn't read it carefully :thumbup1:


 No dramas, you're spot on about that front loading too mate risky business.

DO NOT front load grams of DNP unless you really fancy getting ice water plugged up your arse in your local A&E.



JohhnyC said:


> Glad you posted as it bumped up the thread ....
> 
> This is exactly why DNP gets a bad rap and is so dangerous and needs to be discussed ....
> 
> ^^^^ the above is that stupid its retarded!


----------



## nWo

JohhnyC said:


> Glad you posted as it bumped up the thread ....
> 
> This is exactly why DNP gets a bad rap and is so dangerous and needs to be discussed ....
> 
> ^^^^ the above is that stupid its retarded!


 Xage is a top bloke but yeah, that's one fu**ing crazy cycle which I'd never run through fear for my life :lol: 300mg is the most I ever need, fat drops off me with it. Most of the time though I prefer to run highish T3 and 150mg DNP, same results but I feel so much better.


----------



## Big Ian

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Hope you lads can pitch in with some advice. I ran DNP before and I pretty much swore I'd never use it again - just can't seem to tolerate the stuff. 150mg on day one, felt pretty rubbish but not bad. Upped the dose to 300mg anyway the next day and I just felt so fu**ing ill. Lost 5lbs in those couple of days though
> 
> I was thinking, on my next cutting cycle, I might try 150mg EOD. I guess with this, if the half life is about 26 hours and I'm taking one tab every 48 hours, I could run the cycle much longer as it wouldn't accumulate to any more than about 250mg and I'd be running it with T3, so potentially I could run it for several weeks and the boost in TDEE could be had for a good length of time.
> 
> Does this sound like it's worth doing? Thanks boyo's.


 Did you ever give this low dose cycle a go mate?


----------



## nWo

Big Ian said:


> Did you ever give this low dose cycle a go mate?


 Yes mate, it was alright actually. Apart from the spike in heat a couple of hours after each dose, it was very mild on side effects and I noticed a boost of a few hundred calories. I think this kind of cycle is best run as an addition to a stack, with some T3 and whatever stims you like to run, just as an added boost. I do use more these days (typically 300mg a day) but I feel as though this low dosed cycle helped me really assess my tolerance and got used to any side effects by gradually increasing the dose with each cycle. 300 is as high as I'm willing to go, it provides a sizeable boost on my TDEE and I can function pretty normally on it, though if I bumped up the dose it'd no doubt start interfering with my life and making me feel unwell which I don't want. What I have learned as well, is to split your doses. When I tried 300mg the first time, I took it all as one dose. Mistake. Made me feel horrific. Never again. Even a dose of 150 in the evening and then another 6 hours later when I go to bed works well, but all together caused a big spike in heat which I didn't tolerate well.


----------



## Big Ian

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Yes mate, it was alright actually. Apart from the spike in heat a couple of hours after each dose, it was very mild on side effects and I noticed a boost of a few hundred calories. I think this kind of cycle is best run as an addition to a stack, with some T3 and whatever stims you like to run, just as an added boost. I do use more these days (typically 300mg a day) but I feel as though this low dosed cycle helped me really assess my tolerance and got used to any side effects by gradually increasing the dose with each cycle. 300 is as high as I'm willing to go, it provides a sizeable boost on my TDEE and I can function pretty normally on it, though if I bumped up the dose it'd no doubt start interfering with my life and making me feel unwell which I don't want. What I have learned as well, is to split your doses. When I tried 300mg the first time, I took it all as one dose. Mistake. Made me feel horrific. Never again. Even a dose of 150 in the evening and then another 6 hours later when I go to bed works well, but all together caused a big spike in heat which I didn't tolerate well.


 Thanks bud, glad it worked well for you, did you run any gear whilst on it?

Im running it at the mo at 250/day until I start getting too hot then I have a day off so typically 3-4 days on and then 1 off. Working well on maintenance calories and cruise dose, dropped 11lbs in 16 days but training is starting to suffer now so was thinking of using it on my next cut along with the usual tren and mast at like 250 eod/e3d's and wonder if it would be possible to still have that normal superman cycle feeling when running a low dose of dnp.


----------



## nWo

Big Ian said:


> Thanks bud, glad it worked well for you, did you run any gear whilst on it?
> 
> Im running it at the mo at 250/day until I start getting too hot then I have a day off so typically 3-4 days on and then 1 off. Working well on maintenance calories and cruise dose, dropped 11lbs in 16 days but training is starting to suffer now so was thinking of using it on my next cut along with the usual tren and mast at like 250 eod/e3d's and wonder if it would be possible to still have that normal superman cycle feeling when running a low dose of dnp.


 Yeah I ran it on a blast right at the start. Sounds like superb results there mate, I mean if I were you I'd just stick to what you're doing as it's similar to what I do anyway, just bang in the DNP for 10 days and lose all the fat I gained from my blast just eating at maintenance, but if you wanna give it a go for whatever reason then go for it mate and see how you like it


----------



## Big Ian

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Yeah I ran it on a blast right at the start. Sounds like superb results there mate, I mean if I were you I'd just stick to what you're doing as it's similar to what I do anyway, just bang in the DNP for 10 days and lose all the fat I gained from my blast just eating at maintenance, but if you wanna give it a go for whatever reason then go for it mate and see how you like it


 Cheers bud, yeah going pretty well really, just thinking of different ideas......

when you say you ran it at the start of a blast, do you mean just before you started a blast or in the first few weeks you ran the dnp along with the gear.


----------



## nWo

Big Ian said:


> Cheers bud, yeah going pretty well really, just thinking of different ideas......
> 
> when you say you ran it at the start of a blast, do you mean just before you started a blast or in the first few weeks you ran the dnp along with the gear.


 Yeah actually on the blast mate - first 3 weeks of the blast I did the DNP, then bulked the rest of the blast :thumbup1:


----------



## Big Ian

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Yeah actually on the blast mate - first 3 weeks of the blast I did the DNP, then bulked the rest of the blast :thumbup1:


 Ah interesting, and did you feel you still progressed in size and strength during those weeks of the blast you used the dnp mate?


----------



## nWo

Big Ian said:


> Ah interesting, and did you feel you still progressed in size and strength during those weeks of the blast you used the dnp mate?


 Not in the slightest mate, workouts were pretty s**t tbh, but then I was eating at maintenance and the DNP would have had me in a deficit so I can see why. Same reason I prefer to just run it on cruises now, you're most likely not gonna be making any progress on it if you're burning fat so I just do it out of the way of my blasts, which I use to go all in on the bulk.


----------



## Big Ian

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Not in the slightest mate, workouts were pretty s**t tbh, but then I was eating at maintenance and the DNP would have had me in a deficit so I can see why. Same reason I prefer to just run it on cruises now, you're most likely not gonna be making any progress on it if you're burning fat so I just do it out of the way of my blasts, which I use to go all in on the bulk.


 Hmm you've probs just made my mind up then mate, will stick to using it on cruise like I'm doing now, thanks for the advice! :thumb


----------

